# My Pokémon 3D models



## blubbermarble (May 19, 2017)

Hi there,

Take a look at my Pokémon 3D model files I made using *Paint 3D*, which is part of the Windows 10 Creators Update (version 1703).

Take a look: https://1drv.ms/f/s!AqKGcmac7PpV1BYGAY9r7AZerCw_

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

